# Western flyer



## 1968fury (May 4, 2019)

Hi all,
         I just got this bike from my parents garage. This is the first bike I restored as a kid and what I was working on when my grandfather told me about his and grandma’s bikes that he wanted to throw out. I haven’t seen the bike in years but my brother tried to replace the seat and damaged the seat tube in the process. I have to find the serial number but I figured I would post pictures of this one and another I just got at a police auction. It’s says Schwinn but I can’t find a serial number yet.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 4, 2019)

The red Western Flyer is a Murray built bike of mid 1950's (~1948 to ~1958).
The various models could have a springer fork (heavy), a tank, or a rear rack.
The 1/2" pitch chain and narrower middleweight tires makes it look later (newer), but may have been replaced.

The seat tube (or mast) may be repaired.  Motorized sanding may smooth the insides.
If you can insert a 13/16" *solid *round bar, then you might be able to hammer the outward bent areas back to where they should be.
A modern replacement seat post clamp might work. 

These Murray frames have wide rear forks, should fit fat tires with room to spare.


----------



## mrg (May 4, 2019)

Looks late 50's-60's middle weight Schwinn, serial # should be by left rear axle mount, girls is a mid 50's Murry built WF.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 4, 2019)

Schwinn is probably a '55-'58 Tiger or American, which both had painted fenders during those years.


----------



## 1968fury (May 5, 2019)

I worked on the western flyer and got the seat tube back into shape to fit the original seat tube and clamp back on. I put the seat and seat tube in from the schwinn bike I bought from the auction and rode it around. Rear wheel spokes are very loose with one spoke broken. The blue schwinn is built  between 4/4 to 4/30 of 1952 or 2/21 to 2/25 of 1957. According to bikehistory.org the serial number was used twice. I reattached the front wheel to the fork and loosened the tension on the chain and it rides nice.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 5, 2019)

MOT reflects 1954.

Not to be confused with the "T" for when Murray production moved from Cleveland to *T*ennessee, about 1956.


----------



## 1968fury (May 5, 2019)

Oh thank you Archie! My daughter was upset cause we couldn't figure out what year it was built. I tried to tell her that I owned the iver of grandmas for thirty years with no clue as to the year.


----------



## 1968fury (May 11, 2019)

Update: my daughter and I are riding these classics


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 2, 2019)

The western flyer and Schwinn on the boardwalk Memorial Day


----------



## JRE (Jun 2, 2019)

I just picked up a bike like your western flyer today at a swap meet. Think I might part it out.


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 3, 2019)

That’s interesting that your bike has the skip tooth chain. My daughters is the modern chain style. What is the serial number on it for year identification.


----------



## JRE (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll take a picture tonight and post it


----------



## JRE (Jun 4, 2019)

Looks like it's a 1950.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 9, 2019)

The "21" stamped on both bikes reflects a girl's standard model; (e.g.,  standard fork; no tank, rack, light, truss rods, etc.).



We see that the older 1950 bike has an integral-type seat post clamp, whereas the 1954 bike had a separate and semi-removable clamp.
The heavy parts on the equipped or deluxe models are available and interchangeable, should one wish to make minor upgrades.


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 9, 2019)

Does anybody have an ad for 1954 western flyers?


----------



## 1968fury (Aug 11, 2019)

New tires, chain, and pedals and no more squeaking. My daughter is happy.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jun 20, 2020)

Archie sturmer where does one get a catalog of Murray bikes like the one you posted? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 20, 2020)

Harley Mclemore said:


> Where does one get a catalog of Murray bikes like the one you posted?



I likely found it on this same site but forget what forum or thread, and failed to give credit to the individual who shared it with the CABE.  [The original source of course was Murray].


----------

